# LED's...



## LSU Menardo (Apr 17, 2009)

Do They Make "Waterproof" Led's? Like The Ones Placed Under The Bikes?! Thanks Guys


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

what cha wanting to do?


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

i would think so coz i have seen them on motorcycles in the rain


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

there is a place in kilgore, tx called mud glo. 
You can google to find their website.


----------



## policebrute750 (Mar 7, 2009)

you can use submersable trailer lights.


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

atvtrailtunes has leds that r waterproof n 5 year warrenty


----------



## LSU Menardo (Apr 17, 2009)

Alrght Thanks Guys.... I Seen A Lil Video Of A Brute With Some & It Looked Pretty Sweet... So I Was Looking Into It ...


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

if u buy from atv trail tunes.. till them harmonsbrute sent ya


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

You can also look up whelen lights or such as that . 85% of the led lights that are for firetrucks are waterproof


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

have u looked at the whoolie shop.. they are one of our sponsors here on the web site. although i have never used them their product looks good.. i have lights in my rad cover, snorkelr and under the finders. i got all my lights from superbrightled. lights on my brute look ok but when u go to a small ride and u are the only one with them everybody googels at ur bike. ill just say this, take ur time and place them everywhere, the more the better..


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow. I deffinatly hope he found them by now. Thread is from 2009


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

southernbrute750 said:


> Wow. I deffinatly hope he found them by now. Thread is from 2009


last time i spoke with him he sold his bike , about 2 years ago i think


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Auto Zone or harbor freight, they are cheap, and last a good while. I think I was one of the first people to have glow under a 4wheeler, back when I had the rancher. I know I was the first to have it in my crew. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Old thread for sure, guessing by the post delete it was bumped via a spammer. 



Will be getting a whoolie shop kit myself as soon as funds allow. - That green kit would be da hawtness on my kitty.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

dont think he's a spammer but, definitely a kid by the way he's posted.


----------



## myersr15 (Jul 24, 2011)

The Whoolie Shop has them. Check out my pixs. I got mine from there. They are nice.


----------



## myersr15 (Jul 24, 2011)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=15245

These are mine.


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

I didnt even look at the date. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

wow i didnt look at the date either. i just assumed it was a new post becouse of were it was when i saw it... ill have to look a lil closer next time.


----------

